# Headdress or stuff to make my hair stand up?



## Victoria (Aug 11, 2003)

I have a black velvet gown that I want to adapt as a sorcerus costume, but I'm trying to figure out what to do on my head. I'd love a high crown, kinda slanting back. I haven't found anything like that for sale, tho, and can't think of what material I'd use to make one. Alternately, I'd like to do my hair up in a curly bride-o-frank beehive. I bought some hair goop called "Ice", which reminds me alot of Elmer's glue (which I used to use for spikes in high school in the 80s), but it takes alot to make my hair stand up and doesn't dry very well. Maybe a series of spikes all wound through my hair?

Has anyone else put their past-shoulder-length hair up in a large 'do & had it stay for an evening?

Victoria


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

There's a hair spray product put out by Joico called "Ice Mist" that's available through hair salons. I've used that before and the biggest problem is getting your hair OUT after! I used to be in the Toronto Rocky Horror cast and a girl there used this stuff to do her hair up for Magenta in the space costume and it worked wonders for her.
Another thing you might want to try is building yourself a "birdcage" out of florists wire to use as a support for your 'do. Make the bottom circle a little smaller than your head and bring the sides up as high as you'd like and connect them. Cover the outside in some mesh that matches your hair color approximately (fabric stores have lots cheap), then cover it with your hair and bobby pins. 
If you'll be outside, you can fill the middle with foam. If not, you'll get waaaaay too hot!



http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2003-7/103670/GothSheep.jpg


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I wouldn't know about things like that...I'm balding!LOL.

rod spain


----------



## goddess (Oct 8, 2003)

Victoria,
Have you looked at Tiara's for a crown???
Just a thought.
Goddess[:X]

By the time you know it's me - it's TOO LATE!!


----------



## Trippers (Oct 5, 2003)

Oh great! These are pretty cool.

I Luv Horror!
Do you blame me?
http://www.thespiderwebcrypt.vze.com
http://com3.akheva.com/bthespiderwebcrypt


----------



## Dark Raven (Oct 8, 2004)

The best stuff that ive ever known anyone to use is either that Elmer's blue glue or Dax Wax. My friend has one of those really tall spiked mohawks and uses the glue all the time--it stays up and hasn't damaged his hair. 

I use Dax Wax- it comes in a red metal can and you can get it for $2 at Walgreens (in the hair dye section) or the Dollar Store. The trick with waxes is to warm then (just rub your hands a bit)--then when you put it in the different sections of your hair heat it with a hairdryer to make it flexible for styling. Top it with a mega hold hairspray and once it dries/cools it'll stay put as long as you want.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

If you're looking to make a sort of crown, maybe take a look at at this site:

http://www.theatrehouse.com/ and clik on Buckram Frames

You could make your own crown, if you a little crafty. I always picture a sorceress with a "crown"-like headress like the evil step mother in Snow White and the seven dwarves.

good luck!

HHH


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

using fine wire wrapped around sections of hair can help you mold it upward.

all things considerd, i'll take the zero.


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

Above ideas are what I would suggest, but keep in mind to have ALOT of patience when taking your hair down/washing. I remember I had my hair teased/styled when I got married and it took me over an hour to get it back to normal.


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

I am not sure if this only available in Canada, but I have heard these new Loreal sprays do wonders.
http://www.atypic.ca/03/2b/oreal/studioline/en/studioLine_en.html
http://www.lorealparis.ca/en/haircare/index_spray.asp


Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------

